# Energy - What do you drink/eat?



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Crack-cocaine.


----------



## Fold (Feb 25, 2009)

Well, that _is_ caffeine-free. It'd be too easy to lose it in the snow though. and kinda pricey.


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

MunkySpunk said:


> Crack-cocaine.


You ever sucked dick for crack???

*giggling*


----------



## SB4L (Jan 12, 2009)

two words : clif bars

Now that they sell them here in Canada, that's going to be my boarding food for the season. You can get a case of 18 at Costco for around $15. Have a decent breakfast in the morning high in fibre and the one of these with a drink and I'm solid.

Energy bars in general are awesome if you can have a big breakfast you'll only need a few until the end of the day. Of course this is also so that I don't get ripped off with resort food thats horrible for you anyway.

Hey if Jeremy Jones supports em, clif bars must be legit.


----------



## Fold (Feb 25, 2009)

Cool. Thanks for the input guys. I'll probably go with the clif bars. I've them before, but not in a while and not at the mountain.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Cliff bars arent the tastiest...try harvest bars. Same thing but by power bar and they taste good. And lots of gatorade after 1 1/2-2 ours for carb/electrolyte repleneshment.


----------



## konasunset (Oct 21, 2009)

I am vegetarian so I really need to make sure I get the proper nutrition for endurance sports. I not only snowboard but surf, bodyboard, skate, and mountain bike so I make sure I get the right blend of carbs and proteins as well as superfoods. I eat alot of Mexican food... beans, rice, veggies, stirfry, Thai food... (Thai red curry with vegetables and mock duck is my favorite). keep it as natural as possible. Organic raw foods and big leafy green salads... protein bars (Promax and Met-RX among my favorites)...pasta with lots of garlic. Ginger, spirulina, wheatgrass... fresh squeezed orange or fruit/vegetable juice...(fresh is best because it hasn't been pasteurized so it has live energy and enzymes). Gatorade, Powerade, Vitamin Water, Fiji, Evian... Put the best fuel in your tank always. Fast food is a downer... Spirit-Tech Solutions


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Vitamin Water - Energy flavor.

I usually eat breakfast prior to riding, drive up, ride for a while, snarf a clif bar on the life, ride more, and have an energy vitamin water on me constantly.

I like the energy vitamin water because you get the juice from B vitamins. I can't remember which exact B vitamin gives you the most boost, but taking those wouldn't be a bad idea either. And don't let the neon colored urine scare you if your gonna eat the B vitamins.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

CaptTenielle said:


> You ever sucked dick for crack???


What does my avatar tell you? :laugh:



Fold said:


> Cool. Thanks for the input guys. I'll probably go with the clif bars. I've them before, but not in a while and not at the mountain.


Clif bars are the bomb. The most important thing is to stay hydrated. You don't feel it outright, but being dehydrated can really drain you.

With the dry air, the physical exertion, and the wicking layers, you lose water a LOT faster than you think. I always bring a gallon jug of water with me and hit it several times over the course of the day.


----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

35 old?!!! Lord no! (I've got you by a year.) :cheeky4: I never buy those energy bars or drinks. I ride alpine gear, balls to the walls with high G carves, top to bottom, the whole time I'm on the mountain. Very physically demanding, especially on the thighs. It's crazy cardio, too. I just make a conscious effort to keep hydrated with plain old water. Sometimes, especially on consecutive day riding, I take some carefully timed Sport Legs capsules and Ibuprofen to help keep me on the mountain longer, with less postweek paybacks.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

I usually dont eat a huge breakfast as it usually makes me feel like crap, usually grab some fruit like a banana or other foods that are easy to eat on the way up.

Personally i really like the Natures Valley Honey & Oats bars, a bit messy but they are so tasty...usually eat one or two of those a day. I have my camelbak zoid which is full of just water that i take some drinks from every lift up to keep hydrated.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2009)

Get some chocolate with a super high cocoa content, Best thing i've found yet for sustained energy and I've tried pretty much everything. Except crack-cocaine. Something around the 80% cocoa mark will usually do it, here we have Whittakers Dark Ghana but im pretty sure this is just NZ, Musli bars, Oats, a bag of Mixed Nuts are also winners.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

V8 and bananas. I'm not kidding.


----------



## onel0wcubn (Oct 8, 2009)

I like Lara Bars. They stay soft even in the cold and are great. Bananas are also great for lasting energy.. And if you need that extra kick drink a 5 hour energy.


----------



## nos (Mar 13, 2008)

i try to sleep.


----------



## X1n54n3x (Sep 28, 2007)

cliff bars and a giant gatorade you stash somewhere on the mountain (this only works when its not sub zero temps, as that shit will freeze solid, making it worthless) PB&Js all day also...cheap, bomb, and not terrible for you.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

a double espresso


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

*+1 crazy cardio*

Last year riding in Jasper I wore my heart-rate monitor for a day on the hill. All mountain stuff but still stayed inbounds (snow was shit). Park, trees, bowls, agressive shredding and easy flow. My average heart rate was around 126 bpm, Max HR was 176 bpm, and expended calories exceeded 2500!!! I know that sounds ridiculous, but over 7 hours of riding that's little over 350 calories an hour which isn't that high compared to an hour of running or cycling. However it adds up over a entire day of physical activity. Especially considering the average person's basal metabolic rate is between 1500-2000 calories a day. 

So if you are burning around 4000 calories a day when snowboarding you need high calorie food and lots of water. I personally eat high-octane shit (burgers, fries, a beer, and a lot of water) because I know I'll burn it off (or so I tell myself :laugh 

P.S. If you ride a steady amount, you'll wanna learn to cook your own crack-cocaine and reuse needles. Times are hard, we need to save money where we can, right?


----------



## Noodle (Mar 10, 2009)

I like popping caffeine mints


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

MunkySpunk said:


> What does my avatar tell you? :laugh:


I recalled that moment in movie history, as soon as you replied.....LMFAO


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

I like yam fries for lunch


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2009)

Did you guys ever hear of those smuckers peanut butter and jelly sandwiches? They look like this: 






Carry a few of those in your pocket, preferably not falling on them, and you are good to go for the day. 

Or just throw a bag of trail mix in your pocket, thats good too.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Water, a banana or apple in the parking lot...

Sometimes one of these mid am...a plug for a local bizz...btw very cool because...
Fuel the Ride! Erin Baker's Healthy Start Foundation begins its partnership with the Mt. Baker Ski Area to provide a free, healthy breakfast for all children participating in winter ski programs. As part of the program, full financial sponsorships are also given to children who otherwise would never have the opportunity to learn how to ski or snowboard.​Erin Baker's Wholesome Baked Goods

Then more water...dried fruit and nuts while on lift...thus no stopping.

And...ibuprofen and rhodiola rosea cause I'm 50 years old and drive up a wagon load of kids up and down the hill; besides riding for 7 hours.


----------



## ---NT--- (Oct 11, 2009)

Bloody Marys. Yum!


----------



## Birk (Jan 28, 2009)

Or you can make something yourself!
I heard about it when i was serving my mandatory year in the army, and its called KOMA-mixture.
It has other names ofcourse.. Its a mixture of chocolate (pref high cocoa percentage), peanuts and raisins. Cut the chocolate and peanuts, and stuff the three ingredients in a little plastic bag in your pocket! It's golden!
Keeps your energy up and stores water in you for a longer period (the salt).
Used it last year, and i'm gonna use it again this year!


----------



## Nugggster (Sep 29, 2008)

A big ass breakfast with a v8 & a gatorade to drink starts my day. 

then a granola bar & a gatorade throughtout the day every few hours.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

I usually have a gigantic cup of coffee and a power bar for breakfast. Then I pop 8mg of Albuterol once I get to the ski area. That keeps me going for 4 or 5 hours. For lunch, I have 2 beers and hit the slopes again.

Last Wed, I had some whiskey hits off the flask throughout the day which helped keep me going.


----------



## Thadwood (Dec 13, 2008)

*+1 Bananas*

They've honestly kept me going better than any other natural food I've tried. Not too into processed energy foods, but I might have to try some energy bars this year :dunno:.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Not a damn thing..I dont eat breakfast, I'll drink Gatorade or something but I don't eat cause once I eat its a wrap and I get sluggish.


----------



## S4Shredr (Oct 23, 2009)

Good breakfast and a small snack for lunch, otherwise the afternoon isnt very productive.

5hour energy works wonders too


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2009)

monster energy drink, cigarettes


----------



## jordan2734 (May 11, 2008)

Thadwood said:


> They've honestly kept me going better than any other natural food I've tried. Not too into processed energy foods, but I might have to try some energy bars this year :dunno:.


yea bananas for me too, the potassium is good for your legs. and I eat nature valley bars too and a lot of water.


----------

